# Washed The Ob On Saturday!



## ZHB (Mar 17, 2009)

Man, that was a lot more work than I has expected! Thankfully, XM radio and external speakers made it less of a chore.

I was shocked by how much bird poop was on the roof, and by just how much black dirt was in the gutters. When I asked my FIL, who has been RV'ing for decades how to eliminate the black streaks, he told me "wash the roof." SOOOOOO true. I was shocked how much black gunk was in the gutters, and how much scrubbing I had to do to completely remove it. I'm thinking that when I bought the unit, the dealer didn't scrub it out like an owner would, so that was missed - and it was about 9 months of build-up in the gutters (the dealer received the unit in September.)

Anyhoo~ I completely washed the unit with Duragloss car wash, and it's sparkling now. Back on the curbside, on the outside of the slide-out, I found a scratch - about 4-5" long, not deep, but a rough spot in the fiberglass.

What is the best remedy for this?


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Heavy cut rubbing compound followed by polishing compound. I use a high speed auto polisher and a foam pad.
Rule of thumb: If you can feel it with your fingernail, you probably wont be able to polish it out. You may be able to knock it down quite a bit though.

I just used the polisher on the entire oxidized front of my camper this weekend....for the third time







I have been doing it about once a year for the last 3 years as this side faces the sun.

Good luck


----------

